
Code for Covid-19 modelling by the Imperial College/Neil Ferguson (main part) - s9w
https://github.com/mrc-ide/covid-sim/blob/bd87d475563cd54978325bf73ce45e80a7c8de65/src/CovidSim.cpp
======
s9w
This links to the first commit, before the MS team cleaned up things. Not sure
about the differences, but this should be closer the the real thing.

